# is ebay stores the way to go?



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

Is ebay stores the way to go?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

your question is a bit vague?


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*A month ago, I would have said, YES TO EBAY. However, in the past 3 weeks, my sales have plummeted as well as ALL THE T-SHIRT sellers on Ebay. The economy is bad at the moment. I may have to close my Ebay store...and had been doing $1500-2500/mo prior to this month. Down to $500 now and dropping fast. Sellers are saying, "we are selling a fraction of what we used*
*to last year at this time".*

*Scarey!!*

*However, Corporate America is thriving well...an average CEO earns in 1 hour...what I make in a week on my day job.*

*Gail*


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

kippygirl12 said:


> *A month ago, I would have said, YES TO EBAY. However, in the past 3 weeks, my sales have plummeted as well as ALL THE T-SHIRT sellers on Ebay. The economy is bad at the moment. I may have to close my Ebay store...and had been doing $1500-2500/mo prior to this month. Down to $500 now and dropping fast. Sellers are saying, "we are selling a fraction of what we used*
> *to last year at this time".*
> 
> *Scarey!!*
> ...


can u posr the link to you ebay store? and that is the reason y im thinking on waitng a bit more time before i start selling my tshirts because of the economy....hope everything goes well for you in the next few months


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

What kind of shirts are you selling, and what is the printing method?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Sales are down for me about 75% and have about 3% that never pay for the product. I have stoped selling on ebay my costs are now higher then my profit. Ebay cost and payal cost are goobling up my profits. So now I'm setting up in a mall and doing better then I ever did on ebay it maybe short lived when christmas is over I'm sure my sales will tumble. Good luck in what ever you try.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

There is no one "way to go". 

It's best to have your own online shopping cart site and sell on eBay, with an eBay store if you can afford it. Main reason for the eBay store - to funnel traffic to your online shop.

If you just use PayPal you can have an online store for $ 60 a year, or so. Below $ 100 a year for sure. That's with unlimited inventory. Sell shirts and dog goodies or gardening gloves or whatever you want. tie in with a dropshipper for the other stuff and sell your products as well.

Don't think in a straight line. Think circles in a pond, with your business in the middle and circles of influence radiating from it. Join forums and blogs, work shows, a bit of everything. 
.


----------

